#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Είναι οι Ευρωκώδικες υποχρεωτικοί;

## Xάρης

Την απάντηση (στα αγγλικά) την δίνει η πιο αρμόδια γι αυτό Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή Τυποποίησης (CEN):

"*Are the EN Eurocodes Mandatory?
*Under the Public Procurement Directive ,it is mandatory that Member States accept designs to the EN Eurocodes. The EN Eurocodes will become the standard technical specification for all public works contracts. If proposing an alternative design one must demonstrate that is _technically equivalent_ to an EN Eurocode solution.
A contracting authority shall formulate technical specifications in one of the following ways: 
by reference to technical specifications and to national standards transposing (in order of preference) ENs, ETAs, common technical specifications, international standards, technical reference systems established by ESOs or, when these do not exist, to national standards, technical approvals or technical specifications, or equivalent;in terms of performance or functional requirements;in terms of performance or functional requirements with reference to the     specifications in (1) as a means of presuming conformity with such    requirements;in terms of technical specifications for certain characteristics and in terms of performance of functional requirements for other characteristics. 
As the National Standardisation Bodies are not expected to maintain the withdrawn National standards in practice, there will be little option but to use the EN Eurocodes. It is extremely likely that pressures from international clients and contractors, as well as other stakeholders like the insurance industry, will lead to their more rapid application for private construction.

For the purpose of products obtaining CE marking under the Construction Products Directive, Member States should refer to the EN Eurocodes in their national provisions on structural construction products, thus making them mandatory for this purpose."

Με λίγα λόγια οι Ευρωκώδικες είναι υποχρεωτικοί *μόνο για τα δημόσια έργα* (public works)! Δεν γίνεται αναφορά στα ιδιωτικά έργα.

Ακόμα όμως και για τα δημόσια έργα, *είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχουν παράλληλα εθνικοί κανονισμοί* αρκεί να αποδειχθεί ότι είναι *τεχνικά ισοδύναμοι* προς τους αντίστοιχους ευρωκώδικες. Δεν αναφέρεται σε ποιο βαθμό ούτε με ποια διαδικασία θα γίνεται αυτή η διαπίστωση. Ενδεχομένως δε, αυτή η παράγραφος να μπήκε κατ' απαίτηση των Γερμανών και των Βρετανών που έχουν τα DIN και τα BS αντίστοιχα.

*Ερωτήματα:*
Γιατί εδώ πάνε να μας περάσουν ως υποχρεωτική την αποκλειστική χρήση τους και στα ιδιωτικά έργα (χωρίς κρατική χρηματοδότηση);Σε ποια νομοθεσία (ελληνική ή ευρωπαϊκή) αναφέρεται ρητά ότι οι ευρωκώδικες είναι υποχρεωτικοί; 
Στο παραπάνω κείμενο που παρέθεσα γίνεται μια αναφορά στην οδηγία 2004/18/ΕΚ στην οποία όμως δεν βρήκα κάποια ρητή αναφορά στους ευρωκώδικες. 
Εξάλλου, οι ευρωπαϊκές οδηγίες (directives) είναι νομοθετικό πλαίσιο ή διαταγές συμμόρφωσης αν θέλετε, που πρέπει να ενσωματωθούν στην εθνική νομοθεσία για να έχουν εφαρμογή για τους πολίτες. 
Μόνο οι κανονισμοί (regulations) είναι άμεσα εφαρμοστέοι.
Αν και σύμφωνα πάντως με τη νομολογία του Δικαστηρίου των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων (ΔΕΚ) η εφαρμογή των Οδηγιών είναι υποχρεωτική για τα κράτη-μέλη *ακόμα κι αν δεν ενσωματωθούν εγκαίρως στο εθνικό δίκαιο*, αρκεί οι διατάξεις τους να είναι εφαρμόσιμες, δηλαδή επαρκώς ακριβείς και απαλλαγμένες αιρέσεων (βλέπετε απόφαση του ΔΕΚ επί της υποθέσεως *C-103/88, FRATELLI COSTANZO SPA* κ.λπ.). 
Γνωρίζει κανείς;

----------

seismic

----------


## Xάρης

Στο 2ο ερώτημα η απάντηση είναι σύνθετη:
βάσει της ειδικής συμφωνίας υπ' αριθμό *BC/CEN/03/89* της Επιτροπής των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων και της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής Τυποποίησης (CEN) όσον αφορά το έργο των ευρωκωδίκων για το σχεδιασμό κτηρίων ή τενχικών έργων. (έχει κάποιος στην κατοχή του αυτήν την συμφωνία; )βάσει της οδηγίας *2004/18/ΕΚ*, η οποία όμως έχει εφαρμογή μόνο στις συμβάσεις δημοσίων *έργων & υπηρεσιών* άνω κάποιου ποσού που ορίζεται στο άρθρο 7
Ενσωματώθηκε στο εθνικό δίκαιο με το *Π.∆.60/2007*.βάσει της οδηγίας *93/37/ΕΟΚ* (τροποποιήθηκε με την οδηγία *97/52/ΕΟΚ*), η οποία όμως έχει εφαρμογή μόνο στις συμβάσεις δημοσίων *έργων* αξίας > 5.000.000 ECU χωρίς τον ΦΠΑ (άρθρο 6 §1) και δεν αφορά ορισμένες κατηγορίες συμβάσεων (άρθρα 4 & 5 για εξαιρέσεις).
Ενσωματώθηκε στο εθνικό δίκαιο με το *Π.Δ.23/1993* αρχικά και στη συνέχεια με το *Π.Δ.334/2000*.βάσει της οδηγίας *92/50/ΕΟΚ*, η οποία όμως έχει εφαρμογή μόνο στις συμβάσεις δημοσίων *υπηρεσιών* αξίας > 200.000 ECU χωρίς τον ΦΠΑ (άρθρο 6 §1) αφορά πάλι τις δημόσιες συμβάσεις υπηρεσιών με ορισμένες εξαιρέσεις (άρθρο 4 & 5 & 6).βάσει της οδηγίας *89/440/ΕΟΚ*, η οποία όμως έχει εφαρμογή μόνο στις συμβάσεις δημοσίων *έργων* αξίας > 5.000.000 ECU χωρίς τον ΦΠΑ (άρθρο 6) και δεν αφορά ορισμένες κατηγορίες συμβάσεων (άρθρα 4 & 5 για εξαιρέσεις).
Μα ληφθεί υπόψη ότι υπάρχει νομολογία του Δικαστηρίου των Ευρωπαϊκών Κοινοτήτων (υπόθεση C-59/00, Bent Mousten Vestergaard κατά Spttrup Boligselskab), κατά την οποία η ανάθεση των συμβάσεων υπόκειται σε κάθε περίπτωση (ακόμα κι αν δηλαδή το ποσόν αυτής δεν υπερβαίνει το όριο εφαρμογής των Οδηγιών) στους κανόνες της Συνθήκης ΕΟΚ.
Επίσης, εκτός από τα δημόσια έργα, οι παραπάνω οδηγίες έχουν εφαρμογή και σε ιδιωτικά έργα με κρατική επιδότηση μεγαλύτερη του 50%.

Για να έχουν βέβαια εφαρμογή οι ευρωκώδικες, θα πρέπει να δημοσιευθούν σε ΦΕΚ τα Εθνικά Κείμενα Εφαρμογής.

Σχετικά:
Έγγραφο του Υπουργείου Εσωτερικών με αρ.πρωτ.:54601+54576 για τα "*Κατώτατα όρια για τις δημόσιες συμβάσεις τα οποία εφαρμόζονται από 01.01.2012*"*Εγκύκλιος 1/18.01.2006 ΓΓΔΕ* για την εφαρμογή της οδηγίας 2004/18/ΕΚΟδηγία *89/106/ΕΟΚ* για τα προϊόντα του τομέα των δομικών κατασκευών.
Ενσωματώθηκε στο εθνικό δίκαιο με το *Π.Δ.334/1994*.

----------

seismic

----------

